

Backup your entire Google Latitude history - steren
https://www.google.com/latitude/b/0/apps/history/kml?startTime=1000000000000&endTime=1313445600000

======
rachelbythebay
That's only your entire history if you stopped using it on or before 3 PM PDT
on August 15th. It's interesting, but that end number needs to be a whole lot
higher.

